# Estate Sales, Dial Indicators, Calculators  Oh My!



## ch2co (Jul 16, 2015)

There have been several recent posts regarding dial indicators, which got me to thinking, "gee, there
were some dial indicators in that box of stuff that I picked up at that estate sale a couple of months ago, maybe I should take a look at what's there." And so I dug around to find that old crushed cardboard box
that I remember paying a hefty $25 for on a whim, because there were some old thing in it.  And now I'm 
glad that I finally got curious as to what I really bought. There were a few old worn out wrenches and 
a box of little angle brackets, a couple of slightly rusted rulers and, and, and another box with the dial indicators and a funny looking screw-together can which read CURTA. And so I threw away a whole 25 bucks on this stuff...






I don't know if any 0f you are familiar with the Curta calculator, but it is an amazing piece
of mechanical engineering that was used a l0t by surveyors before the advent of electronic
calculators. I'm going to have to find a manual to figure out how to run it, but this puppy
is in A-1 perfect shape, looks like it was never used.  The indicators were also sort of  a surprise
especially the Starrett 25-611 which measures in tenths, i.e. one ten thousandths of an inch. 
And although quite old, still has a very smooth movement. The others are Ames? and a Hamilton?
which I'm not immediately familiar with. There's also a handful of various tips and extensions.
So overall I think that I got a pretty good deal. Does anybody agree?
I'm smilin'

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 16, 2015)

You _should_ be smiling. Both Ames and Hamilton are excellent quality. I believe the Hamilton is the same company as built time pieces.

Not familiar with the Curta, but looks interesting. Keep us posted on using it if you are able to find a manual.


----------



## kwilliam (Jul 16, 2015)

Don't try to use the Curta without finding out how to use it first.
You can easily wreck them if you just fiddle.
They are unlike other mechanical calculators.
The clearing ring easily breaks off.
I have two - they are amazing. If its in good condition easily worth more than all the dial indicators.
Look at www.vcalc.net/cu.htm

Thanks Malcolm


----------



## chips&more (Jul 16, 2015)

You lucky dog! Forget about those time a dozen dial indicators! That Curta is the real prize$$$$. Somewhere in my piles of crap I have a manual for it. Please be patient and one of these days I will surprise you. And if you ever want to sell it, PM me…Dave.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 16, 2015)

A Curta turned up on Pawn Stars. It was valuable,but I forget how valuable they said it was. Perhaps you could contact Pawn Stars and ask about it.


----------



## ch2co (Jul 16, 2015)

First off, does anybody know what the "KW" refers to on the Starrett dial indicator. My guess is that it was originally manufactured by a 
company that Starrett bought out?? The Starrett catalog still lists this model number but the new ones have a J suffix which I would presume 
is the 10 iteration of the device? and they don't have the KW on the face.

Wow this CURTA thing is incredible. I've been looking them up online and they are in big demand. There is a whole cultish following
for these things. This one is in almost in what looks like perfect shape as is its 'metal-screw-together-can' container. This one is from 
1952 according to its serial number. They are selling for between $800 and $2,000 on eBay!  So this WAS a good investment, although I will
probably get much more use out of the dial indicators. For those who are interested, here is a web page for Curta   http://www.vcalc.net/cu.htm
There is even a registry of serial numbers and owners. Fascinating device.

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## george wilson (Jul 16, 2015)

Chuck,you should NOT BE the grumpy old guy after finding out you struck gold!!!

Probably having the can it goes in makes yours more valuable.


----------



## ch2co (Jul 16, 2015)

George Wilson wrote "Chuck,you should NOT BE the grumpy old guy after finding out you struck gold!!!

George
Gold or not, you have to look at the world from this side of my eyeballs, and I can assure you that I am grumpy!
I actually have name badges and business cards that clearly state that I am Grumpy. 
But seriously, this all came about from my grandson and is a term of endearment.

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 16, 2015)

Verry nice score. But


----------



## kvt (Jul 16, 2015)

I agree with kd4gij,      Nice haul.


----------



## ch2co (Jul 17, 2015)

And just think, if I wasn't a member of this site, and you guys hadn't been talking about 
dial indicators, I wouldn't have been thinking about dial indicators and maybe
would't  have looked at this box of 'junk' until  maybe much later, or worse.... So I owe it all
to you. You guys are priceless! So be on the lookout for a big surprise under your Christmas trees!

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 17, 2015)

Value on the Curta Calculator is between 750 and 1000 dollars. Yours looks pristine. Congratulations. Great find.

 "Billy G"


----------



## awander (Jul 17, 2015)

ch2co said:


> First off, does anybody know what the "KW" refers to on the Starrett dial indicator. My guess is that it was originally manufactured by a company that Starrett bought out?? The Starrett catalog still lists this model number but the new ones have a J suffix which I would presume is the 10 iteration of the device? and they don't have the KW on the face.



My guess is that Starrett would brand indicators with company names-probably for a fee, or maybe for free if they bought a large quantity.

I have a Starrett indicator labelled "Caterpillar", and another one labeled with the name of an English-sounding firm. Stickney & Watson or something like that......


----------



## ch2co (Jul 17, 2015)

Awander 
That makes a lot of sense, thanks

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## f350ca (Jul 17, 2015)

Great scores.
I too have a Starret indicator with a company name on it. Wasn't a huge company so maybe they'll do it on smaller orders too.

Greg


----------



## tmarks11 (Jul 19, 2015)

chips&more said:


> Forget about those time a dozen dial indicators! That Curta is the real prize$$$$.


Quick look at Ebay shows CURTA selling for $1000-1700.  Looks like a good score!


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 22, 2015)

Guess if you put them in the box they came in you would sell them for double your money??? I'm a big spender like you. But if you want a profit I'm here. Yupp big of me to offer right , yuk yuk yuk  got to make fun sometimes.


----------

